
Show HN: 40+ Transparent Startups sharing their Revenue Numbers and Journeys - rafapaez
http://www.transparentstartups.com/about
======
rafapaez
I've been working on this side project for the last 3 months, mostly nights
and weekends. I've just implemented the latest bits for this initial MVP,
including a new brand identity.

Would love to hear your thoughts. Particularly:

\- Can you understand what is the project about in less than 10 seconds?

\- Is the message clear enough about what a "Transparent Startup" is?

\- Do you like the new Logo? What about the UI design and UX?

------
rafapaez
Come on guys, give me some honest feedback!

~~~
minimaxir
You got it a couple weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12606843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12606843)

~~~
rafapaez
True. I've listened to the feedback and worked on making clear the message and
what transparency means for the startup world. Still no sure if the About
page, Submit page and tagline are clear enough for the purpose.

I also had some critiques about the logo
([https://www.producthunt.com/tech/transparent-
startups-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/transparent-startups-2)), so I
decided to change it as well.

I'd appreciate new feedback about these points.

